# Added Popup Private Messaging



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2008)

Found a very useful hack to the board. You can now send a PM from a popup window from within threads to the person(s) you want.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 22, 2008)

How does it work?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2008)

Click on my name, send me a PM, and you'll see.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 22, 2008)

That is great. It is very useful.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

Finally, a useful "popup" 

I also admire how this site erases all cookies when one logs off....I have never encountered any other web site at all that said that it did that. Impressive.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 22, 2008)

That is great...I am not the most technologically advanced person, so I must ask, Rich, what do you mean that you found a useful hack? I thought a hack was a bad thing.


----------



## Herald (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm a hack on the golf course. But I digress.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

Joshua said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > That is great...I am not the most technologically advanced person, so I must ask, Rich, what do you mean that you found a useful hack? I thought a hack was a bad thing.
> ...



Yes, a hack in general is any changing of computer code to bring out a new function...(it can have good or bad intentions of course).


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 22, 2008)

nicnap said:


> That is great...I am not the most technologically advanced person, so I must ask, Rich, what do you mean that you found a useful hack? I thought a hack was a bad thing.



In computer programming, you distinguish between elegant solutions done by the book, and "hacks" that get the job done, even if your old CS prof wouldn't necessarily approve of them.

The term "hacker" has been appropriated by the white hat crowd, and while it often connotes some level of mischievousness, often means creativity rather than illegal computer access or reverse engineering.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks. Nice new feature. It is encouraging to see you Admins looking for ways to improve the PB.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 26, 2008)

Is anyone else getting a default popup PM box that requires a scroll down to hit the Send button?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 26, 2008)

yes


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 26, 2008)

OK, then maybe Rich can change the default size of the popup? or the size of the text box?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah - thinking he could reduce the textbox by about 200px - like the quick-reply box.

-----Added 12/26/2008 at 11:26:40 EST-----

could even kill all the smileys...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> OK, then maybe Rich can change the default size of the popup? or the size of the text box?



How now, brown cow?


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > OK, then maybe Rich can change the default size of the popup? or the size of the text box?
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 28, 2008)

This is way cool, Rich. Now it's _almost_ impossible for me to miss PMs.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2008)

Truly, most

excellent!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 28, 2008)

as I PM'd - sweet!


----------

